# street cats



## delost17 (2 mo ago)

AND nice to me to everyone.

I come to say that I love animals, cats are beautiful and should always have a HUMAN company,

I came here to ask everyone, how is the relationship between STREET CATS and the people who live in the houses around them. do they help the cats with food and water? how is it in your neighborhood?


In my neighborhood, everyone helps homeless animals, leaving water and food, but in areas of high flow like markets and crowded cities, helpless animals survive on leftovers from garbage cans and food scraps thrown on the street itself.

and how is it in your city?


----------



## ecabral94 (5 mo ago)

My husband & I feed the “street cats” . We named them Lucy , Raven, Grumpy kitty & One eyed Jack. I am sure there are other strays around that we have not seen yet but these are the ones we feed. Whenever I let my dog out to pee, I feed the cats. They are always so happy to see me! Lately, I have been getting a couple meows.


----------

